
Cisco: The Internet Needs More Control - rosser
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/29/cisco-the-internet-needs-more-control/
======
tw04
Cisco says - you need to buy more of our hardware to make the internet a
better place. Think of the children!

